# Call Of Duty 2: how is the mac version?



## Mario8672 (Nov 26, 2006)

I was thinking of buying COD2 for mac, but I hear mac games generally, ehm... suck compared to their windows counterparts. How is the game, can it suport custom resolutions (like 1440x900)? And how is Online Play?
Thanks.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

I actually like mac games better, but it depends on preference. It depends on how much the developer works on a Mac version. Here's a review of the macintosh version:
http://www.insidemacgames.com/reviews/view.php?ID=500


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 26, 2006)

I needed the one for COD2 not COD1


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

Right.

http://www.macworld.com/2006/06/reviews/cod2/index.php?lsrc=mwweek-0619
and the trailer:
http://www.apple.com/games/trailers/callofduty2/


----------



## Jacksloadedgun (Dec 15, 2006)

is it true that you need 1g of memory to play this game, i saw something online saying my power book wouldn't be able to handle it (i bought my powerbook about a year and a half ago)


----------



## MrTAToad (Dec 15, 2006)

These are the specs for CoD 2 :

Call of Duty® 2
Platforms: MAC
Genre: Action/Adventure
ESRB: Teen
MAC Release Date: May 2006
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.3.9 or later
CPU Processor: PowerPC G5 or Intel chipset 
CPU Speed: 1.8 GHz or faster 
Memory: 512 MB or higher 
Hard Disk Space: 4.0 GB free disk space
Video Card (ATI): Radeon 9600 
Video Card (NVidia): GeForce FX 5200
Video Memory (VRam): 64 MB or higher
Multiplayer: Internet (TCP/IP) and LAN (TCP/IP) play supported. Internet play requires broadband connection.
Media Required: DVD Drive

Supported Video cards:
NVIDIA GeForce 5200, 6600, 6800, 7800
ATI Radeon 9600, 9650, 9700, 9800, X600, X800, X850, X1600

Recommended System Requirements:
Call of Duty 2 runs best on a Power Mac G5 or Intel 2.0 GHz or faster
Operating System: Mac OS X 10.4.5 or later
CPU Processor: PowerPC G5 or Intel chipset 
CPU Speed: 2.0 GHz or faster 
Video RAM: 128 MB

Note that the recommended specs dont mention RAM - thus I would assume at least 1GB would be needed


----------



## MrTAToad (Dec 25, 2006)

Must say its a very nice game - recently got it


----------



## Madelin (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep really good game, especially online.

Runs beautifully on iMac Core 2 Duo 2GHz, 1 MB RAM, X1600 128mb


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 1, 2007)

It wont last long though - took me two days to complete...


----------



## Jacksloadedgun (Feb 28, 2007)

it was good, still would have loved to play it on a better machine.

wasn't worth it though, it killed my battery (my power charged broke) and it used up my last charge before i got my replacement.


----------



## ora (Feb 28, 2007)

A note, from the Xbox 360 version, COD3 was not nearly as good as COD2. It has endless irritating cutscenes you couldn't skip and the only new features brought in was being able to 'cook off' grenades like you could in COD1:UO and the distance focus (which to be fair was nice and pretty but didn't enhance gameplay).


----------



## monktus (Aug 9, 2007)

It runs pretty well on my 1.8 Dual G5 (64mb GPU/2gb RAM), although it would get a little jerky occasionally on the higher settings. Playable though, and probably down to the oldish graphics card.

I've not enjoyed it nearly as much as COD1, or the Medal of Honor games though. I'm not sure why but it just doesn't grab me as much.


----------

